# I don't like my pleco



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

My pleco is the bully of my tank. He is by far larger than any other fish in my tank, he is probably 8" or so. He doesn't seem to like my lights but still comes out when they are on. When he does come out, he isn't graceful. He thrashs about in my tank scaring the other fish and knocking up my plants. I feed him algee wafers ever day but the other day he came out and ate my other fishes worms. Then he has huge and I mean huge bowel movements. I have no idea how a fish can produce a crap 2x longer than themselves. This fish is supposed to keep my tank in order not destroy it. The only thing he seems to do is keep my glass clean. I got him for free and I think he might be going to the LFS soon. :evil:

*THE BULLY*


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

Take him back and get some Ottos or a Bristlenose (I wanted to get one because of its small adult size 4-5" and that fact that it doesn't mess with your plants, but then I saw a close-up of a fully grown male with all its bristles and was like, that thing is ugly, I'll stick with Ottos instead).


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That pleco will definately be getting way too big for your tank, and they tend to eat plants as they get older, and yes they are very messy! I agree with Mike, take him back and get some ottos and bristlenose. I really like the way the bristlenose look, but if you dont like the bristles, try to find a female, they will either not have any or just have a little mustache.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

A rubbernose pleco would be another favorable choice if you can't find a bristlenose...


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

Those Rubbermouth Plecos remind me of Bubba from Forrest Gump:

"What's wrong with your lip?"
"I was born with big gums, sir."
"Well, you better tuck that in. You're liable to catch it on a trip wire."


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, I'd take him back now while the store _will_ still take him. I really wish they wouldn't offer the common Plec's as readily as they do since most people don't have the accomodations for them.
My big guy in the 125 died last year at age 15 and he was darn near 18" long. Just one flick of the tail rearranged everything in the tank - even rocks.

I have several Bristles and they are great in the planted tank.
I think the little "trees" on their nose is cute... :wink:

As stated, Rubbernoses and Peckoltia's are also nice little guys.


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

What's a Peckoltia? Pictures, stats?


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, like I said I got him free. In a round about sort of way, he came with my fish tank. So hopefully the store will take him even though I didn't buy him there.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Peckoltia...just some more different kind of plecos. Check out planetcatfish.com in case you run into any of the other terms like, say, panaque.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

He went back to the fish store today.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Did you see anything you liked while you were there?


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Of course I did.  I have been planning this change for a while. I got 3 Otos a few days prior. I ordered some SAE but they couldn't find any at their suppliers. They were nice and sold me the ones they had in their tank full of live plants that aren't normally for sale. Still haven't seen them eat any algae though but I figured they might need some time to transition.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new purchases BigRed. That was pretty nice of the store to sell you the SAE's out of the planted tank considering they can be hard to come by.

You're right, it takes them a few days to settle in before they really start working on the algae.
They _can_ also get lazy if they get too much good stuff to eat.

MikeWinLDS, Peckoltia's are much like Bristles when it comes to requirements. 
Here's a photo of my little guy (it's not the best), and I'm not entirely sure which type of Peckoltia he is.
They are often sold in the stores labeled Clown Pleco's.


----------



## INXS (Apr 9, 2004)

JanS,

That is actually a panaque and not a peckoltia. It is a panaque maccus and they eat a lot of driftwood, algae and veggies. Mine love zuccini.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Really? Thanks INXS.  

I guess that would explain why I couldn't get a certain ID on him as a Peckoltia. 
I'll have to do a little research on the panaque maccus now.

Yes, he/she does love the driftwood, algae and veggies.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I recently bought a male & female pair of Ancistrus Claro - small bristlenose. They only get up to 3"-4", and are mainly algae eaters. Don't know if all the species do it or not, but the Claros change the color of their spots to blend in with their surroundings


----------



## Zanmato (May 3, 2004)

A lot of them do it, even the Common Plecostomus will change from grey to black, depending.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

*i love my placeo*

My placeo is quite a dominant one.


----------

